# The NHL in Mexico



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a question that the search function has no answer for.

We will be in Ajijic when the NHL playoffs are on. In PV, we found a couple of bars/restaurants that had either CBC or American broadcasts of the game(s). We love to sit around with cervezas and nachos and watch the games.

Are/Is there such a place(s) in Chapala, Ajijic area?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe at the American Legion in Chapala or a couple of places in Ajijic.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

I would imagine any bar that has Shaw has all the hockey you could ask for.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

All one has to do is fight off the NFL watchers and hockey is all yours lol


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Here's a question that the search function has no answer for.
> 
> We will be in Ajijic when the NHL playoffs are on. In PV, we found a couple of bars/restaurants that had either CBC or American broadcasts of the game(s). We love to sit around with cervezas and nachos and watch the games.
> 
> Are/Is there such a place(s) in Chapala, Ajijic area?


The new Sports Bar where Los Miches was is re-opening New Years Eve and one of the co-owners was a semi pro hockey player in Canada. He has assured many of us that there will be NHL shown. :clap2: I don't frequent most of the sports bars but my experience has been hockey is only on if nothing else is playing. (i.e. nfl) But as I said I rarely go. Now that I can get a hockey fix I will check out the new place. 

It is on the south side of the Carretera next to Strom White just west of Ajijic.


----------



## NoMoreSnow (Aug 8, 2010)

If you can't find a bar you can make your own party.
firstrowsports.tv


----------

